# Achat iPhone 7 en Europe



## ibabar (4 Octobre 2016)

Salut à tous,
N'ayant pas vu de sujets (à part les marronniers d'achat aux Etats-Unis), je me permets de créer un topic.

Je souhaite acheter un iPhone 7 (silver 32Go). J'ai checké sur http://www.istocknow.com
J'habite à Strasbourg, en l'occurence rien à l'AS mais il se trouve qu'il y en a de dispo à l'AS de Stuttgart (Allemagne), qui est à 1h de route et donc le moins loin de chez moi (moins que les autres AS français).
Je peux sélectionner cet AS dans l'app iOS et même voir les dispo (confirmation de istocknow). Le problème est que je ne peux pas faire un achat ni une réservation en ligne!!

Plusieurs questions:
_ Savez-vous s'il y a un moyen d'acheter sur un AS d'un autre pays?
Je précise que c'est en zone UE, donc mêmes normes pour l'appareil, libre circulation des marchandises et TVA intra-communautaire.
Il est certes 10€ moins cher en Allemagne m'enfin loin de moi l'idée de resquiller ou d'économiser si peu (qui me coûtera plus en essence d'ailleurs...).
_ Peut-on au moins réserver un produit ailleurs, ne serait-ce que par téléphone (quelle fiabilité!?)? Je ne souhaite pas me taper la route et au final une fois arrivé qu'on me dise que l'unique exemplaire qui faisait que le stock était "vert" eut été vendu quelques instants plus tôt.
_ La garantie de remboursement de 14j s'applique-t-elle aussi dans les autres pays?
Je parle bien ici du retour en boutique physique et non des clauses légales (françaises) lié à un achat en ligne, puisque le circuit n'a rien à voir avec internet.

Merci d'avance pour vos éclaircissements


----------

